# Ear Nibbling?



## Pixxie (Jun 3, 2012)

All three of my rats love climbing up on my shoulders during free-ranging, which is a good thing. However, I am starting to have a problem with my rat, Smeagol. He has begun biting my ears! Not to the point of drawing blood or anything like that, it just hurts. I have been firmly telling him no and quickly pushing him away from my ear when it happens, but we will see how well that works over time . Any suggestions? Does anyone else have a nibbler?


----------



## unlikelyfather (Sep 11, 2012)

Ras loves biting my ears. I've actually seen plenty of people bring this up. Rats really seem to love the smell of the area. Mine has not yet become an issue, but he doesn't bite with any kind of force - maybe someone out there can give tips on how to keep them from doing it.


----------



## gal5150 (Aug 14, 2012)

While neither of my boys are dedicated shoulder riders...yet...Phineas does nibble when he's up there. When he does I've been saying no and putting him down. He immediately races back up and as long as he doesn't nibble that's fine. If he does, same thing, he ets put down. I've seen some improvement with the repetitions.


----------



## Pixxie (Jun 3, 2012)

Glad to hear that my instincts were right about correcting this behavior. Who knows why the fuzzbutts love biting ears so much. Or why they insist upon climbing on top of my head... It makes me wonder sometimes if I really got rats and not parrots lol.


----------



## Maiden (Mar 9, 2012)

Do not wear earrings.

My boys are okay on my shoulders but if I wear earrings HE WANTS THEM! XD


----------



## gal5150 (Aug 14, 2012)

Its a little gross bur rats have been known to clean ear wax out of owners ears....so I imagine for some its a bit of a treat! '


----------

